# للبيع سكر برازيلي



## اماني (5 أغسطس 2010)

سكر برازيلي قصب سكر خالص 100 %


الكمية : أي كمية نقدر نوفرها
اقل كمية واصل لاي ميناء هي 12000 طن والسعر لهذه الكمية هو 520 دولار لطن
الاسعار
من 300000 طن واقل سعر الطن لهذه الكميه هو 490 دولار
من 400000 طن الى 600000 طن السعر هو 460 دولار
من 600000 طن الى مليون طن السعر هو 445 دولار

 وسعر مميز للعقود الطويلة

الشروط :
المقدرة الماليه ترسل مع طلب الشراء او طلب عرض السعر

لتواصل : [email protected]


----------

